# Question about Eagle V Force Plow



## M&MSnow Removal (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi guys, I have a question about the eagle v force plow. Does anybody on here have one if so can you post some pics of it so I can see one in detail I'm thinking about buying in the next few days so just wanting some feedback on it. Also do they have a scoop position like the boss v plow I know the discontinued Polaris v plow you could put it in the v position and also the scoop position but I haven't been able to talk to anyone about the eagle v force plow. Any help would be appreciated thanks!!!!!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

can you put up a link to the eagle V-force?

is this like the Cycle Country V-force plows?

thanks


----------



## Tosa93F250 (Dec 4, 2009)

Eagle Plows
Photo Gallery


----------



## trustno1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I resently put one on my 08 Polaris sportsman 800. I love it. It is a lot heavier than the polaris plow but I can move so much more snow with this plow than the polaris. It does not come with the ability to scoop. I have already figured out how to modify it to scoop. Anybody with a little fab capability could easily do it. I bought a set of high lift springs from High Lifter to compensate for the added weight. I plow the parking lot for my DQ, my driveway, parents driveway and who ever needs it. My parents have a long driveway though the back yard to a garage. It had never been plowed this year. The berm at the end of the drive hadn't been moved. I put my eagle in v and it went though the berm like a hot knife though butter. I coundn't believe how well it worked. I'll put up a couple of pictures and if you would like me to take some more detailed pictures, just let me know.

Scotty


----------



## trustno1 (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## M&MSnow Removal (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey thanks guys for the help!!!! Yeah if you could post some more detailed pics of the plow like how you turn each side and how it mounts to the push tubes it would be very much appreciated thanks!!!!


----------



## M&MSnow Removal (Feb 3, 2009)

Also forgot to ask can you angle the whole blade left and right like a straight blade thanks!!!


----------



## trustno1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Here's some more pictures of my plow. It can be used in the v position or straight blade with 5 adjustments straight, left or right.









Front view v position









Blade straight









Adjuster arm in straight position









Adjuster arm in v position

I hope these pictures help

Scotty


----------



## trustno1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Here's a couple more.









The wear bar









View behind the plow.

The only problems I have found so far is the adjuster arms do bend a little and the weight. I bought a set of heavy duty spring from Highlifter to take care of that.

Scotty


----------



## M&MSnow Removal (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey thanks for the pics you posted it helped alot now I need to decide if I'm gonna go with the eagle or cycle country v plow.


----------



## trustno1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I love this plow! The way I decided between this plow and a Cycle County is we have a stocking Eagle dealer about a half a mile from my house. I sure either plow will work great for you.


----------



## Mnflyboy (Dec 13, 2009)

Trust,
You need to put a roller for your winch rope on your front bumper.


----------



## trustno1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Got any ideas? I was thinking some sort of boat trailer rollers. You can get just about any size or configuration and they usually come with some sort of mounting bracket.

Scotty


----------



## Mnflyboy (Dec 13, 2009)

That's what most people do. I've seen people use a garage door pulley clamped on with muffler clamps, too. Maybe you'd be fine, your front bumper does look pretty smooth, but I think you'll wear your rope out eventually. Just an opinion.

Jaye


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

trustno1;1019058 said:


> Got any ideas? I was thinking some sort of boat trailer rollers. You can get just about any size or configuration and they usually come with some sort of mounting bracket.
> 
> Scotty


How about cutting a piece of PVC to slide over it. Cut a slit along the length of it & slip it over. A self tapping screw on each end to hold it from rotating...


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

I took a piece of PVC pipe and split it. I used electrical tape on each end to hold it in place but the rope slid over the pipe not the tape. Just tape over the end of the pipe and also onto the bumper. It worked flawless for about 4 years until I sold the 05 sportsman 800.


----------

